# My puppy just ate a scrunchie. Will she pass it?



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Most likely she will, based on the size of the scrunchie. I would watch for any signs of distress or vomiting, lethargy, not eating or playing normal. If you see any abnormal signs, I would go in immediately. I understand your concerns. Sometimes, we don't have a vet available and have to wait.
Jules


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

if it was just 24 min ago- and she was mine- I would give her an emetic and try for vomiting it back up. You can google 'how to make your dog vomit'...


----------



## Ruthalaska (Sep 15, 2020)

She could pass it, vomit it up, or have problems requiring veterinary care, including surgery. 

I feel your pain! My 5 month old puppy would love to have a diet composed of cloth face masks and children's socks. He has passed several without incident, and vomited one up. The ones he passed, he showed no signs of problems and I didn't realize he had eaten anything inappropriate until they came out the other end. The time he vomited it up, I called the vet and they didn't want to see him unless he kept throwing up, showed signs of lethargy or distress, or couldn't keep food or water down. I would at least call your vet and ask for instructions about red flags to look for that would mean you do need to bring her in right away. They may also suggest you withhold food for a time and/or feed her a bland diet instead of her regular food for a day or so. My vet will give free advice over the phone for something like this. 

(Before anyone asks -- yes, I know this is serious and that we've been lucky. We know we must do better to prevent this from happening again. We have the pup permanently gated away from both the laundry and the kids' rooms (he's not allowed in those areas at all), I try to be very vigilant, and I also remind the kids about it constantly. I also work on "Leave It" and "Drop It" with the pup each day. ) OP, now that you know she eats stuff like this, you too may need to beef up your puppy management & training to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Just curious with-respect-to "and then what happened?"


----------



## vh16 (Nov 13, 2020)

Did your puppy end up passing it?? My 14 week old ate a scrunchie on Sunday and hasn't passed it yet...


----------



## Isa-p (Sep 16, 2020)

vh16 said:


> Did your puppy end up passing it?? My 14 week old ate a scrunchie on Sunday and hasn't passed it yet...


We ended up taking her to the vet who had her vomit it. I’d suggest you do the same.


----------



## Isa-p (Sep 16, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> Just curious with-respect-to "and then what happened?"


We took her to the vet and they had her vomit it out. Crisis averted lol.


----------



## vh16 (Nov 13, 2020)

Isa-p said:


> We ended up taking her to the vet who had her vomit it. I’d suggest you do the same.


Oh good! How long after she ate it did you go to the vet?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

vh16 said:


> Did your puppy end up passing it?? My 14 week old ate a scrunchie on Sunday and hasn't passed it yet...


It is too late to make her vomit it up if she ate it on Sunday. You can only do that within a few hours after they ate whatever it was. A scrunchie has an elastic band in it that will wrap up in her intestines and cause a blockage. You need to take her to the vet as soon as possible. You probably are looking a surgery to get it out before it causes major damage.


----------



## jadalovee (Feb 12, 2021)

Isa-p said:


> My 12 week old English cream golden retriever just swallowed a scrunchie that accidentally fell on the floor. I tried getting her to open her mouth to take it out, but it was like her mouth was glued shut. She swallowed it and now we are really worried.
> 
> Some people say that she will pass it in the next few days, but other people say that it could cause an obstruction and we need to take her to the vet. We’re a bit hesitant about talking her to the vet because we already had to take her a couple weeks ago after she ate a mushroom, and we really don’t want to take her if we don’t have to.
> 
> Is this something that we should take her to the vet for, or will she pass it? Thanks in advance.


Any updates?? My Boston terrier swallowed a scrunchie


----------

